# SSH is lahm

## Fanta Fix

Noch mal Hey,

wenn ich zur Datenuebertragung im internen Netzwerk ssh benutze bekomme ich nicht mehr als ca. 800k statt der moeglichen 100M (jaja soviel wirds nie ist nur im Prinzip gemeint) und dabei ist es unerheblich in welchem Netzwerk.S

Auch hier die Frage wie geht das etwas schneller 2-3M sollten schon drin sein.

Maschine ist ein Athlon64 3400 mit 500M Ram.

Gruss FF

----------

## think4urs11

Kommt darauf an...

in einem 100MBit-Netz sind es höchstens ~12.5MByte/s aber 0.8MByte sind wirklich etwas dürftig.

Wie sieht denn die Prozessorauslastung auf beiden Seiten aus während der Übertragung? (siehe auch https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3843478.html#3843478)

Hast du evtl. Probleme mit Autonegotiation auf der Netzwerkkarte? (auch wieder auf beiden beteiligten Systemen zu checken)

Laufen deine Platten vielleicht ohne DMA-Modus?

----------

## TheSmallOne

Das verschlüsseln großer Mengen an Daten erfordert nunmal seine Zeit.

Hast du es mal mit etwas unverschlüsseltem versucht und geguckt, wie der Durchsatz da so aussieht?

----------

## Lenz

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch! Und das seltsame ist, dass es nur in eine Richtung auftritt. Wenn ich per ssh etwas von meinem Notebook auf meinen Desktop laden will, dauert es ewig. Wenn ich was vom Desktop runterlade, bekomme ich die vollen >10 MB/s. Woran das liegt, ka. Wenn ich mich an den Desktop setze und etwas vom Notebook lade, geht's ebenfalls schnell. Nur beim Hochladen ist er auch dort lahm.

----------

## think4urs11

@Lenz:

auf beiden Systemen OpenSSH?

benutzt du UseDNS yes? wenn ja - funktioniert (reverse) DNS auf beiden Maschinen?

Firewall mit limitierendem Upload im Spiel?

auch in dem Fall - Autoneg-Probleme können ausgeschlossen werden, Platten-DMA passt jeweils?

----------

## Lenz

Danke für die Hinweise, werde ich nachher mal überprüfen. Muss jetzt leider erstmal in die Uni.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## der_flo

zumindest unter windoze hat zb. winscp eine viel schlechtere performance als die putty-implementierung (pscp)

ciao,

der flo

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> benutzt du UseDNS yes? wenn ja - funktioniert (reverse) DNS auf beiden Maschinen?

 

Daran sollte es m.E. nicht liegen dürfen.. schließlich findet eine DNS-Prüfung doch nur einmal, beim Beginn der Verbindung statt und hat auf die weitere Transfergeschwindigkeit eigentlich keinen Einfluß... oder?

----------

## think4urs11

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Daran sollte es m.E. nicht liegen dürfen.. 

 

Jaein

Natürlich hast du recht die Prüfung findet nur einmal am Anfang statt und auf den eigentlichen Transfer hat es null Einfluß ... aber ... bezogen auf die Gesamtzeit eines 'scp bla user@box:/dahin/blubb' kann das je nach Dateigröße schon eine relevante Größe annehmen bzw. im Extremfall länger dauern als der eigentliche Transfer.

Und schaden kann es ja nicht wenn entweder DNS nicht benutzt wird oder ersatzweise richtig funktioniert  :Wink: 

----------

## Fanta Fix

Die Prozessorlast ist auf der Seiten meines Laptops sehr hoch 30% (system)  weaehrend des kopierens auf meinem Server nur ca. 6% das ganze System.

Autonegation wie teste ich das?

Gruss FF

----------

## think4urs11

 *Fanta Fix wrote:*   

> Autonegation wie teste ich das?

 

Je nach NIC helfen entweder ethtool oder mii-diag weiter.

Im ersten Schritt einfach mal schauen ob die für Speed/Duplex auch das ausgeben was du erwartest. (also z.B. würde ich an einem 100MB Switch 100 full duplex erwarten im Normalfall)

----------

## monophase

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch! Und das seltsame ist, dass es nur in eine Richtung auftritt. Wenn ich per ssh etwas von meinem Notebook auf meinen Desktop laden will, dauert es ewig. Wenn ich was vom Desktop runterlade, bekomme ich die vollen >10 MB/s. Woran das liegt, ka. Wenn ich mich an den Desktop setze und etwas vom Notebook lade, geht's ebenfalls schnell. Nur beim Hochladen ist er auch dort lahm.

 

das problem kann ich auch bestätigen. was vom laptop aufs desktop schieben geht nur mit 600-800k. mit desktop vom notebook runterladen geht mit >10 mb. andersrum genau das selbe problem, beim hochladen geht so gut wie nix los aber download geht ohne probleme.

auf beiden geräten läuft openssh-4.5_p1. ein wechsel auf ältere hat nix gebracht. keine einschränkungen durch firewall oder ähnliches.

ich hab's mittlerweile akzeptiert und nehm's so hin.

----------

## sschlueter

Es gibt da im wesentlichen zwei Probleme:

Zum einen die Wahl des SSH-Clients. Die Übertragung mit WinSCP in einem 100MBit-LAN ist auch in meinen Tests sehr langsam gewesen (< 2MB/s). Es geht aber anscheinend noch viel langsamer: Der absolut langsamste von mir getestete Client ist Filezilla im sftp-Modus. Der hat gerade mal 300KB/s  geschafft  :Laughing:  Ein Vergleichstest mit scp unter cygwin hat allerdings die erwartete hohe Geschwindigkeit gebracht.

Das andere Problem ist OpenSSH selbst: Die Performance bei der Datenübertragung über SSH ist oft suboptimal, weil OpenSSH sich schlecht an Verbindung mit hoher Bandbreite oder hoher Latenz anpassen kann. Die genaue Erklärung dafür ist ziemlich technisch und kann auf der Seite nachgelesen werden, die auch gleich einen Patch für dieses Problem anbietet: http://www.psc.edu/networking/projects/hpn-ssh/ Dieser Patch ist unter Gentoo über das USE-Flags hpn erhältlich.

Aber das löst natürlich nicht das Problem, dass es unter Windows anscheinend keinen freien, schnellen und graphischen SCP/SFTP-Client gibt.

----------

## Fanta Fix

sollte ich n och dazuerwaehnen dass ich Wlan nutze?

Gruss FF

----------

## firefly

 *Fanta Fix wrote:*   

> sollte ich n och dazuerwaehnen dass ich Wlan nutze?
> 
> Gruss FF

 

ähm wlan und 100Mbit kommt auf den wlan-adaper + accesspoint an. Meines Wissens nach unterstützen aber die meisten Accesspoints noch nicht den 108MBit Wlan-modus (ist kein Standard).

Was für einen Wlan-adapter und Accesspoint verwendest du?

EDIT: wenn die Wlan-Verbindung 11MBit beträgt, dann sind 800kbyte/sec sehr gut (da theoretisch ca. 1,25MByte/sec). 

Für 54MBit Wlan(theoretisch 6MByte/sec) wäre es etwas schwach aber noch in Ordnung.

Ich z.b. bekomme bei einem scp transfer über Wlan(54MBit) durchschnitt 1,3MByte/sec.

Mit dem neuen 108MBit Wlan-Modus hat man theoretisch die selbe geschwindigkeit wie bei Drahtgebundenen 100Mbit Lan.

Die angaben sind alles brutto Werte, da aber Wlan ein shared medium ist und sich leicht durch äusere Einflüsse beeinflussen läßt, sinkt diese Brutto rate (ein Teil davon ist der Protokoll-Overhead). Bei 11Mbit sind das netto ca. 5,5Mbit, 54Mbit ca. 20Mbit, 108Mbit  ca.40Mbit.(quelle: http://www.tecchannel.de/netzwerk/grundlagen/431915/)

EDIT die 2.: 108Mbit ist kein Standard, habe das geändert.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Fanta Fix wrote:*   

> sollte ich n och dazuerwaehnen dass ich Wlan nutze?

 

In dem Fall scheiden Autoneg-Problemchen schon mal aus

 *firefly wrote:*   

> wenn die Wlan-Verbindung 11MBit beträgt, dann sind 800kbyte/sec sehr gut (da theoretisch ca. 1,25MByte/sec). 
> 
> Für 54MBit Wlan(theoretisch 6MByte/sec) wäre es etwas schwach aber noch in Ordnung.
> 
> Ich z.b. bekomme bei eiem scp transfer über WLan(54MBit) um durchschnitt 1,3MByte/sec.

 

In der Praxis kann man bei Wlan netto ca. 40%-50% erwarten oder anders gesagt ~3Mbyte wenn alles sehr gut läuft, mehr ist höchst selten drin.

Über eine 11Mbit-Verbindung 800kb zu bekommen ist schon top!

off topic: *firefly wrote:*   

> ähm wlan und 100Mbit kommt auf den wlan-adaper + accesspoint an. Meines Wissens nach unterstützen aber die meisten Accesspoints noch nicht den 108MBit Wlan-standard.

 

108MBit Ist kein Standard, eher ein Hack der zwei Funkkanäle parallel benutzt und andere Tricks. Der nächste schnellere Standard nach 802.11a/g mit 54 MBit wird 802.11n mit (angepeilten, brutto) bis 600MBit, das ist aber noch nicht endgültig abgesegnet.

108 auf .11g-Hardware zu benutzen ist nichts weiter als Egoismus weil du damit ziemlich effektiv andere Wlans in deiner Umgebung blockieren/stören kannst da insg. nur drei überlappungsfreie Kanäle existieren.

----------

## firefly

hmmm... deshalb konnte ich wohl keinen 802.11 Bezeichnung für 108Mbit im angegebenen Artikel finden  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *firefly wrote:*   

> hmmm... deshalb konnte ich wohl keinen 802.11 Bezeichnung für 108Mbit im angegebenen Artikel finden 

 

Jo, bestenfalls schimpfen sich solche Teile dann 'pre 802.11n', '802.11g turbo/max' oder ähnliches Marketinggeblubber  :Wink: 

----------

## Fanta Fix

1,25 Mbit max bei 11 Mbit Wlan (das hab ich 54 AC 11 an Schlepper) Duennschiss  bei normalem Download aus den Internet habe ich schon 5 Mbit erreicht, ich habe nur Probleme wenn ich per ssh Daten schiebe.

Gruss FF

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

 *Fanta Fix wrote:*   

>  1,25 Mbit max bei 11 Mbit Wlan (das hab ich 54 AC 11 an Schlepper) Duennschiss bei normalem Download aus den Internet habe ich schon 5 Mbit erreicht, ich habe nur Probleme wenn ich per ssh Daten schiebe. 

 

firefly sagte ja auch nicht 1,25 MBit sondern 1,25 MByte:

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  wenn die Wlan-Verbindung 11MBit beträgt, dann sind 800kbyte/sec sehr gut (da theoretisch ca. 1,25MByte/sec). 

 

und deine 5 MBit/s sind dann auch wieder *nur 625 kByte/s

wobei 11MBit/s = 1,375 MByte/s und nicht 1,25MByte/s, dementsprechend sind 54 MBit/s = 6,75MByte/s  :Razz: 

[/klugshicer mode off]

mfg

----------

## firefly

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *Fanta Fix wrote:*    1,25 Mbit max bei 11 Mbit Wlan (das hab ich 54 AC 11 an Schlepper) Duennschiss bei normalem Download aus den Internet habe ich schon 5 Mbit erreicht, ich habe nur Probleme wenn ich per ssh Daten schiebe.  
> 
> firefly sagte ja auch nicht 1,25 MBit sondern 1,25 MByte:
> ...

 

Moep wegen dem größeren Protokoll overhead haben die anstelle von 10MBit halt 11MBit genommen, um das etwas auszugleichen, das man theoretisch auch auf die 10MBit wie bei Kabelgebundenen Lan kommt  :Wink: . Zumindestens denke ich mir das so.

----------

